# Hit a brick wall



## MummyRose2009 (Jan 28, 2012)

As some of you might have read i was diagnosed type 2 in November and was informed that if i lost enough weight i would be able to reverse the affects of it. So i set too losing weight and came down from 22 stone to 19 stone from November through to January. 

Just before i was taken into hospital and diagnosed with type 1 diabetes i lost another stone in two weeks. 

I was disheartened when i put it back on while in hospital and at the moment my weight is hovering around 19 stone which is still better than what it was. 

The only problem is i am terrified of putting it back on and going back up two dress sizes, i'm finding the only snacks i can have that wont affect my sugar levels are fattening and i am desperate to find some healthy snacks that i can have that wont affect my bs levels, i dont even know what fruit is good and whats not. 

I also took up swimming once a week before i went into hospital but since coming out i've found i just dont have any energy what so ever. 

Any help or advice would be great as i really would like to continue losing weight and get down to my goal dress size of 16 before my 24th in August. 

Thanks


----------



## Newtothis (Jan 28, 2012)

MummyRose2009 said:


> As some of you might have read i was diagnosed type 2 in November and was informed that if i lost enough weight i would be able to reverse the affects of it. So i set too losing weight and came down from 22 stone to 19 stone from November through to January.
> 
> Just before i was taken into hospital and diagnosed with type 1 diabetes i lost another stone in two weeks.
> 
> ...



I was diagnosed in August last year and have gone from 13stone to 9stone 5lb - this has been a long slog and taken with the mental attitude of 'small steps - big strides'; its important to remember that Rome wasn't built in a day and to take each day as it comes; I struggle with snacks but by testing recognise what spikes my sugars and what doesn't , also has I have lost weight so has my desire for many foods that I thought I couldn't live without before. I am also taking swimming lessons and have increased them from 30mins to 1hr per week; I also do regular exercise 3 times a week; this does include a lot of walking. The only real advice I can give from my own experience is  _'be kind to yourself; take each day as it comes and don't get obsessed with the weight loss; just aim for a lose between 1-2lb per week and most importantly believe in yourself'_ Amanda xx


----------



## trophywench (Jan 28, 2012)

I concur, concentrate at the moment on eating to your meter, especially if you need to snack.

But may I ask (and I'm not being nasty here!) - why do you find you actually need to snack?  Is it habit, or does the previous meal not actually last you until the next one is due?

I will give you that it used to be necessary to snack between meals to match the actions of mixed insulins, but since MDI, regular snacks have not actually been medically necessary.

But - salad bits, carrot and celery sticks; a hard-boiled egg, a bit of cheese.  Any of the berry fruits - far far lower carb than virtually any other fruits.  A whole 100g of strawberries is only 27 cals and 6g carb, raspberries are 25cals and 4.6g carbs - a banana per 100g *flesh only* is 95 cals and 23.2g carbs, the same weight of apple 45cals and 11.2g carbs - see what I'm getting at?

Spend ?3.99 on youself and treat yourself to a Collins Gem 'Fat and Calorie' counter - that one has far more useful/usable info in it than their 'carbs' book.  Oh - and also a decent set of digital kitchen scales - I got some Salter ones for about ?12 and they are worth their own weight in gold, diabetically speaking!


----------



## slipper (Jan 28, 2012)

I assume the same rules apply to type 1 as to type 2 regarding weight loss MR, also assuming that your insulin would not negate what I did in that I reduced my carb intake to about 70g a day and the weight dropped on average a pound a week, sometimes more.  

I can have fruit, provided I have it with a meal,without too much of a spike,  and make up a fruit cocktail and keep it in a tuppaware container. (OK, my lovely wife does)

You did well on the weight drop before so whatever you did then obviously worked, so its trial and error but a bit at a time. 

Snacking is one of my main problems, I am not hungry really, but have this constant desire to much, but its just will power in the end, and most of the time I can do without, I just imagine the weight loss every time I feel like a snack.


----------



## MummyRose2009 (Jan 28, 2012)

See im snacking cause my stomach is actually growling for food. I'm having nice sized meals not as big as they once were but enough to fill me up at the time. 

I think its partly because my diet has changed so radically, before i found out i was diabetic i had take outs galore, ate constantly, had wayyy too much chocolate and loads of fizzy pop. its actually sickening what i used to eat before hand.

Now i tend to have my breakfast dinner and tea but between dinner and tea and after tea i end up with a really growly painful stomach. Nurse has told me not to ignore it too much if i am really hungry but i don't want to eat too much between meals. I don't have desserts or anything after my meals its literally just breakfast dinner and tea. 

I just really want something that i can nibble if i do get really bad hunger pains but something not really fattening. 

I'm going to start swimming again now that i feel like i have a bit more energy after missing it for a week, i'm also going to start me wii excercises again at least if i am excercising whatever i am eating i can burn the calories off.


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 28, 2012)

All the low carb snacks I know of are also high calorie sadly. ALl I say is that your stomach will get used to the smaller amounts in time but I realise it must be difficult in the meantime.

Salad and many veg's are low cal and very low carb so I suppose you could have as much celery or cauli as you can eat but not very exciting.

If you drink often, it may fool your stomach into thinking it's full too. Especially hot drinks.

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Jan 28, 2012)

I was going to suggest that next, now I understand 'why'.  Drinking should fool your tum for a while.

I quite like Tesco's flavoured fizzy water, all sorts of natural fruity flavours, negligible carbs and cals.  They are only about 40p a litre bottle, some taste sweeter than others.


----------

